# euro/pound



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know if many of you ever read these posts on the currency forum here, but I find them really interesting 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...update-gbp-eur-week-ending-25th-december.html


Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

God I dont even look at my bank statements I figure the bank manager is paid to worry about my lack of money so let him.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know if many of you ever read these posts on the currency forum here, but I find them really interesting
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...update-gbp-eur-week-ending-25th-december.html
> 
> ...


OK...this is gonna sound really pedantic..(and it is). 2 years ago I devised a spreadsheet (with formulae) that keeps me updated every 2 minutes re the state of the Pound against the Euro. It tells me what this months income will be. This is displayed on the screen at all times. It then calculates our income for the next month and 12 months.
It takes into account all bills and expenditure, including the most mundane, ie; birthdays Christmas etc, road tax/servicing etc.
The bottom line is that it gives me an annual report..(available at any time) as to what the next year is going to be like BASED ON TODAYS RATE OF EXCHANGE.
Monthly reports are available at all times..as are percentage increases/decreases? on all utility bills etc.
I have worked on this project for a few years now and am quite proud of it. It has never let me down and I refer to it daily.
Bragging over !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> OK...this is gonna sound really pedantic..(and it is). 2 years ago I devised a spreadsheet (with formulae) that keeps me updated every 2 minutes re the state of the Pound against the Euro. It tells me what this months income will be. This is displayed on the screen at all times. It then calculates our income for the next month and 12 months.
> It takes into account all bills and expenditure, including the most mundane, ie; birthdays Christmas etc, road tax/servicing etc.
> The bottom line is that it gives me an annual report..(available at any time) as to what the next year is going to be like BASED ON TODAYS RATE OF EXCHANGE.
> Monthly reports are available at all times..as are percentage increases/decreases? on all utility bills etc.
> ...


Is "Bragging" the right word???? 

Jo xx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Is "Bragging" the right word????
> 
> Jo xx


Just realised..it looks like an ad ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

are you a glutton for punishment?



Hombre said:


> OK...this is gonna sound really pedantic..(and it is). 2 years ago I devised a spreadsheet (with formulae) that keeps me updated every 2 minutes re the state of the Pound against the Euro. It tells me what this months income will be. This is displayed on the screen at all times. It then calculates our income for the next month and 12 months.
> It takes into account all bills and expenditure, including the most mundane, ie; birthdays Christmas etc, road tax/servicing etc.
> The bottom line is that it gives me an annual report..(available at any time) as to what the next year is going to be like BASED ON TODAYS RATE OF EXCHANGE.
> Monthly reports are available at all times..as are percentage increases/decreases? on all utility bills etc.
> ...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Hombre said:


> OK...this is gonna sound really pedantic..(and it is). 2 years ago I devised a spreadsheet (with formulae) that keeps me updated every 2 minutes re the state of the Pound against the Euro. It tells me what this months income will be. This is displayed on the screen at all times. It then calculates our income for the next month and 12 months.
> It takes into account all bills and expenditure, including the most mundane, ie; birthdays Christmas etc, road tax/servicing etc.
> The bottom line is that it gives me an annual report..(available at any time) as to what the next year is going to be like BASED ON TODAYS RATE OF EXCHANGE.
> Monthly reports are available at all times..as are percentage increases/decreases? on all utility bills etc.
> ...


Would you believe I've done something similar to this

I used it to forecast our finances when we did the big move ........ it said if Mrs Doggy didn't stop buying furniture we'd be broke by Christmas......... it's been bang on so far



Doggy


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Would you believe I've done something similar to this
> 
> I used it to forecast our finances when we did the big move ........ it said if Mrs Doggy didn't stop buying furniture we'd be broke by Christmas......... it's been bang on so far
> 
> ...


Oh ..I forgot..it also budgets for Mrs H's booze and baccy. But, working on the docks in this weather is no fun. I have to allow her some small pleasures. She says she's got used to it being married to me..????????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Oh ..I forgot..it also budgets for Mrs H's booze and baccy. But, working on the docks in this weather is no fun. I have to allow her some small pleasures. She says she's got used to it being married to me..????????



What, small pleasures????? 

Jo xxx


----------

